# Guess the weight



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

How much do yall think this sow weighed?


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

275


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

235


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

200


----------



## rhammock (Aug 11, 2005)

247.5


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

277


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

225, thats a big ol piggie


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

well? did you weigh her?


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Do we win anything? 

300


----------



## Whaler 285 (Jul 22, 2011)

315


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

310


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

175


----------



## Codye (Dec 6, 2012)

Thousands!!!!!


----------



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

246 lbs


----------



## peeker1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

241


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Without your weight /and or knowing you its almost imposible..You could weigh 125 or 250 ..Gota have a referance..But all that aside it really looks BIG


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*sorry*

Sorry guys forgot i posted this.....i am 5' 7"......170lbs


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

That doesn't matter, what did the pig weigh?


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*weight*

I have no idea.....thats why im asking


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

260


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

258


----------

